
FinCEN Fines BTC-E $110M for Violating Anti-Money Laundering Laws - microwavecamera
https://www.cyberscoop.com/canton-business-corporation-money-laundering-fincen-btc/
======
soyrunner
Will MtGox victims get anything from the thieves? Will FinCEN take its $110M
before victims get bitcoins back? Did any of the stolen bitcoins go to that
federal investigator convicted of stealing bitcoins?

soyrunner

------
noddy1
that's great and all, but is the money going to go to people who lost money in
various hacks and raids, or is it going to pad the pockets of US-based
regulatory organizations?

